# FlorinMulti



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I got a bottle of this at our club auction this weekend. I was wondering if anyone is using it? Comments? 

FlorinMulti
Complex Multi-Nutrient with Iron & Iodine for all Planted Aquaria
Guaranteed Analysis (minimum)
0-0-0.48; Potassium (K) as Soluble Potash (K2O) (min) 0.48%; Boron 0.00006%; Carbon 0.005%; Calcium 0.14%; Chlorine 0.39%; Cobalt 0.000009%; Copper 0.00003%; Iron 0.003%; Magnesium 0.05%; Manganese 0.0002%; Molybdenum 0.000009%; Sulfur 0.16%; Zinc 0.0004%. 


Sources of Nutrients: Potassium sulfate, Calcium chloride, Magnesium sulfate, Potassium iodide, Iron EDTA, Zinc sulfate, Manganese chloride, Sodium tetraborate, Copper sulfate, Cobalt chloride, Sodium molybdate. 



Other Ingredients: Purified water, Nickel chloride.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I make it, does that count?

What club are you in Bruce?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

It is the local aquarium club, Colorado Aquarium Society. We have two auctions a year one in the fall and one in the spring. I recently became the head of the horticulture program.

So how should I use this stuff? What else would I need to add? I don't want to put you on the spot.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

Im using it, and am pretty happy with it.
If im not wrong, it isn't too good for shrimp. But for a planted, its pretty good up to now.

The amounts they state seem to work well.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Bruce,

Small world, I'm the one who sent the box of goodies to your club. How was the auction? Did it have a lot of neat stuff and/or make good money for you guys?

As for using it, I'd go by the instructions on the label. Chris (the owner) put a lot of work into coming up with the best dosing strategies for all our products. I feel comfortable recommending that dose (beginner or advanced) to anyone. What else do you supplement for; N, P, K, Fe, GH? Multi is a very good trace supplement but it needs to be used in conjunction with macro and major supplements for best results.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks Phil and thanks on behalf of the club. This auction started at 10 am and didn't end until 6pm it was a great success. Lots of neat stuff. Just personally I got some killifish and some red crypts.

I was hoping it was traces as that is what I need right now and how I was planning on using it. It just wasn't clear to me how much FE is in there.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Bruce,

It's not a significant source of Fe for high/fast growth systems. Even using it heavily, you won't be overdosing Fe.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification Phil. I have added it into my mix these days.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Excellent! Please let me know (via pm or email) what changes you see in your tank as you use it.


----------

